# CALZONES!  pic heavy



## zippy12 (Feb 16, 2018)

1.5 cup bread flour
1.5cup semolina flour
1.5 cup water
yeast
tsp yeast
mix and let sit in fridge 24hrs or more (cold rise)

you get here! let them sit and rise






this is off the cuff.. no plan


































This is the first mix bacon pepperoni ham cheese mushroom











first one done


















.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Calzones are AWOME!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2018)

Zippy, subtract the shrooms and I'll take one. They look great.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2018)

Calzone's are a big favorite around here & yours look fantastic!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2018)

Z12, fine looking calzones!


----------



## R Blum (Mar 29, 2018)

What temperature do you cook these at and for how long? They look great.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 29, 2018)

R Blum said:


> What temperature do you cook these at and for how long? They look great.



I run my oven at 500F until golden brown.  You might try a webber with pizza oven attachment if you want smoke....


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the seal on your calzones. I haven't mastered it, AT ALL. Zippy, yours look perfect! Points, my friend.

I just did 8 calzones last night; four with a spoonful of BBQ sauce, pulled pork, and caramelized onions; four with a spoonful of pizza sauce, pepperoni, mozzarella and parm reggianno cheese. They all tasted great, but looked like they were roadkill from a pizza joint.  Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2018)

Man they look good.  I might try this tonight.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2018)

Those are good looking calzones! I make a lot of pizza but I’ve never really delved into calzone. Time to change that.


----------

